# Piranha 1 Gar 0



## MattWineland (Apr 14, 2006)

View attachment 104212


At first the Gar just cruised around the top and they left eachother alone. I noticed a few fins missing from him and thought it was pretty normal. But today I watched as my one P kept nipping at him till he had almost no fins left. He would not bite his body at all. He chased him around for over an hour just like bumping him. Eventually he finally died. But why did he not bite him at all? This seemed kinda weird.


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

uhhh, why did the chicken cross the road?

dude, its a piranha... why is the sky blue?


----------



## colt (Apr 16, 2006)

are gars not armoured? Anyways why did you do this? Just for kicks and giggles?


----------



## TheTyeMan (Aug 9, 2004)

for the same reason you breathe its what you do


----------



## MattWineland (Apr 14, 2006)

I actually got the gar for free and the only other tank I have is a tiny little 6gallon. He could not even fit in it at all, So i was going to see if maybe he would survive in the big P tank for a little while. I guess I was wrong. Was cool to see though.


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

MattWineland said:


> I actually got the gar for free and the only other tank I have is a tiny little 6gallon. He could not even fit in it at all, So i was going to see if maybe he would survive in the big P tank for a little while. I guess I was wrong. Was cool to see though.


Why take in an animal you KNOW you CANT properly care for?


----------



## souljah (May 27, 2005)

damm..what a lost







..what kind of a gar was it..??


----------



## MattWineland (Apr 14, 2006)

I dont know, it was free so i figured why not see if he could live in there. Guess I just got a free meal for my P's.


----------



## souljah (May 27, 2005)

yah at least you didn't pay for it...RIP mister gar....


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

MattWineland said:


> I dont know, it was free so i figured why not see if he could live in there. Guess I just got a free meal for my P's.


i have a little box full of Turd...u can have it for free....u want it?


----------



## colt (Apr 16, 2006)

TheTyeMan said:


> for the same reason you breathe its what you do


That makes no sense bro...you are telling me it is cool to fed a gar to a piranha just so it nips it's fins and dies? At least feed a fish that it can consume


----------



## MattWineland (Apr 14, 2006)

colt said:


> for the same reason you breathe its what you do


That makes no sense bro...you are telling me it is cool to fed a gar to a piranha just so it nips it's fins and dies? At least feed a fish that it can consume
[/quote]

Didnt know he couldn't eat him. Guess I know for next time huh?


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

MattWineland said:


> for the same reason you breathe its what you do


That makes no sense bro...you are telling me it is cool to fed a gar to a piranha just so it nips it's fins and dies? At least feed a fish that it can consume
[/quote]

Didnt know he couldn't eat him. Guess I know for next time huh?
[/quote]

ur joking right?


----------



## humpy_3 (Feb 28, 2006)

he posted about this a few days ago why didnt anyone else comment then? before it happened he asked for advice
http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?showtopic=120148


----------



## faebo_tarzan (Jun 5, 2005)

"I think I will save the show until saturday night If im going to do it at all. I'll have to see if I can film it. It could end up being a pretty cool video."

Seems like you put him in there for feeding so why are you confused that they killed him?


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Piranhas and other fish usually don't mix. It's only a matter of time before the piranhas get hungry and decide their tank mate tastes good.


----------



## Hemi (Nov 13, 2005)

kool man 
least you tried
nice free meal 
to bad you didnt get a video
i say do it some more


----------



## TheTyeMan (Aug 9, 2004)

colt said:


> for the same reason you breathe its what you do


That makes no sense bro...you are telling me it is cool to fed a gar to a piranha just so it nips it's fins and dies? At least feed a fish that it can consume
[/quote]

are you actualy reading what I wrote? Piranhas kill things thats what they do its why 90% of us got into the hobby in the first place. Dont sh*t on me because you think one fish is worth more than another


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)




----------



## oscared15 (Feb 3, 2006)

dude WTF, you put that gar in with piranha, and you expected everything to be hunkydorry









and what a waste a cool fish like a gar and you have you dumbass p, kill it not eat it and leave it on the bottom of the tank.

then you come on the internet a think you so cool because you did that









bad desision dude


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

no need to flame the guy....... its his money and his fish. he made a mistake. next time he will know better.

sorry for the loss


----------



## MattWineland (Apr 14, 2006)

I never thought I was cool for doing it. Alot of you feed your P's feeders so whats the difference? Why is this fish more special than a goldfish? Most of you have no problem at all feeding them to your P's. I could understand if I fed them a puppy or something, but you guys need to chill out. Do you freak out because animals kill eachother in the wild?


----------



## fegidero (Mar 25, 2006)

boba fett said:


> dude WTF, you put that gar in with piranha, and you expected everything to be hunkydorry
> 
> 
> 
> ...


can someone please translate?


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

MattWineland said:


> I never thought I was cool for doing it. Alot of you feed your P's feeders so whats the difference? Why is this fish more special than a goldfish? Most of you have no problem at all feeding them to your P's. I could understand if I fed them a puppy or something, but you guys need to chill out. Do you freak out because animals kill eachother in the wild?


we are the ones freaking out? sorry but arnt u the one that came and posted this thread saying why ur gar died, or somthing along the lines of that...damn hypocrit


----------



## redrum781 (Apr 10, 2006)

people got to live....fish got to eat!


----------



## MattWineland (Apr 14, 2006)

All I asked is why my P's behaved the way they did. I found out it was because of how think and tough their skin was. I feed live fish to my P's all the time, i'm not a hypocrit. All I wanted to know was if anyone else had seen this type of activity before. Thanks for being so nice and helpful though.


----------



## Hemi (Nov 13, 2005)

alot of people like to pretend they didnt by an aggresive fish
they wanna pretend that there Ps dont kill sh*t 
i guess if they had lions they would makem vegitarians also
i say f*ck it toss in what ever you want 
i mean least your not so sick you put a mouse or rat in there
those guys are mental (sarcasim)
food is food 
im sure in some part of the world people eat goldfish/koi
we all know south americans eat Ps
kill what ever you want 
dont pretend you bought Ps to not watch them shred things
i wanna see some Ps kill a constrictor type snake 
maybe a guinie pig or a rabbit 
i mean sh*t rabbits breed like crazy 
why dont they sell feeder rabbits
something kool without the word feeder in front of it 
if i had the chance i would love to see some carbies castrate a cow/bull


----------



## humpy_3 (Feb 28, 2006)

he posted a few days ago saying it was GIVEN to him and he was gonna feed it to the p's in no way did he give money for it he asked if they would eat it he stated he had no used for it

and it isnt any different then feeding p's cichlids,goldfish,crayfish or anything else imo

and i agree with the above post 90% of people dont buy piranhas for "sheer beauty" yes they are pretty fish and i love mine but most people NOT ALL people buy because they are agressive and they kill stuff

i hope this thread doesnt turn into a debate about live feeding it does get tiresome to read over and over


----------



## MattWineland (Apr 14, 2006)

Hemi said:


> alot of people like to pretend they didnt by an aggresive fish
> they wanna pretend that there Ps dont kill sh*t
> i guess if they had lions they would makem vegitarians also
> i say f*ck it toss in what ever you want
> ...






















































Could not have said it any better.


----------



## humpy_3 (Feb 28, 2006)

MattWineland said:


> alot of people like to pretend they didnt by an aggresive fish
> they wanna pretend that there Ps dont kill sh*t
> i guess if they had lions they would makem vegitarians also
> i say f*ck it toss in what ever you want
> ...






















































Could not have said it any better.
[/quote]

i second that


----------



## Ratman (Oct 22, 2005)

Seems to be the same old same old......

''I jus thought i would see if it could live with my P's''

Same old answer aswel NO!


----------



## oscared15 (Feb 3, 2006)

*can someone please translate?*

here's the translation in your language









don't put a cool fish like a gar with your p
just to see it get killed.


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

Hemi said:


> alot of people like to pretend they didnt by an aggresive fish
> they wanna pretend that there Ps dont kill sh*t
> i guess if they had lions they would makem vegitarians also
> i say f*ck it toss in what ever you want
> ...


A lion is a predator... A piranha isnt. Apples and oranges there my good man.


----------



## Hemi (Nov 13, 2005)

flesh is flesh 
alot of predators would prolly eat dead flesh too


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

Dawgz said:


> I never thought I was cool for doing it. Alot of you feed your P's feeders so whats the difference? Why is this fish more special than a goldfish? Most of you have no problem at all feeding them to your P's. I could understand if I fed them a puppy or something, but you guys need to chill out. Do you freak out because animals kill eachother in the wild?


we are the ones freaking out? sorry but arnt u the one that came and posted this thread saying why ur gar died, or somthing along the lines of that...damn hypocrit
[/quote]

Dawgz you must have a 2 digit IQ or are simply too lazy to read the above thread where he mentioned he got the gar free and didn't have the room. OTHERS IN THE THREAD EVEN TOLD HIM TO FEED IT TO HIS P's. I'm just curious, how does your foot taste?


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

Hemi said:


> flesh is flesh
> alot of predators would prolly eat dead flesh too


Flesh is flesh, but a scavenger is not a predator.


----------



## KrazieFishie (Feb 25, 2006)

now that the gar is dead understand you cannot put any other fish in with piranhas unless you wanna watch them get eaten







and now that your p has killed it take it out of the tank so u dont get any messed up water and you can try to cut the gar up and feed it to ur p's so it dont go to waste.
if you want to feed live fish buy some tinfoil sharks or live mackeral anything but goldfish.


----------



## Johnny Walker (Apr 3, 2006)

SOMETIMES I CRY AT NIGHT AT THE THOUGHT OF ALL THE PRETTY GOLD FISH YOU GUYS HAVE KILLED. WAAAAAAAAA, POOR GOLDFISH.


----------



## Fry (Oct 9, 2005)

Ex0dus said:


> flesh is flesh
> alot of predators would prolly eat dead flesh too


Flesh is flesh, but a scavenger is not a predator.
[/quote]
I don't condone this but lions and wolves go after the weak and injured.all predators do that.I think p's are atleast both scavenger and predator if not 100% predator.They hunt in packs.scavengers only eat stuff that was dead when they got there.


----------



## mass aggression (Apr 13, 2006)

why do people care he killed a gar feedin it to his p..i forgot everyone whats this sites name...people bash him for feeding his ps...im new here but wtf..and save ur replies i dont care bout ur non sense hippy mombo jumbo i feed my ps anything they can eat, just like the wild,,,, and what?


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

lol dont listen to nate, he's stoned...


----------



## humpy_3 (Feb 28, 2006)

like i said earlier if he would have gotten this many replies 3 days ago when he initially asked about it thing may have gone differently but i doubt it

gar are pretty nasty fish imo doesnt really matter what kind it is i had a slant nose gar it was dumb it finnaly jumped out of my tank ,had it been around when i got my p's he would have been dinner too just like this guys gar that was given to him might i remind all

look at it this way at least he didnt feed them goldfish

its not the p's fault the gar was a sissy and didnt kill them first lol


----------



## Ender (Oct 5, 2005)

1st, I think he wants to know why only the fins got nipped, not why the piranha was attacking...second, shouldn't have accepted the gar IMO, but to each his own.


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

maxinout13 said:


> why do people care he killed a gar feedin it to his p..i forgot everyone whats this sites name...people bash him for feeding his ps...im new here but wtf..and save ur replies i dont care bout ur non sense hippy mombo jumbo i feed my ps anything they can eat, just like the wild,,,, and what?


wow this guy must be trying to win some kind of popularity contest.








dont tell people that they can or cant post theyre opinions, if you disagree, plz youre welcome to argue. this is a forum, no opinion is banned, as long as it doesnt include naked chicks!


----------



## oryschakgp (Nov 5, 2005)

Ps are predatory and opportunistic feeders. I can't believe the disparity on this forum.


----------



## faebo_tarzan (Jun 5, 2005)

MattWineland said:


> I never thought I was cool for doing it. Alot of you feed your P's feeders so whats the difference? Why is this fish more special than a goldfish? Most of you have no problem at all feeding them to your P's. I could understand if I fed them a puppy or something, but you guys need to chill out. Do you freak out because animals kill eachother in the wild?


No need to compare your tank to the wild. In the wild they would eat the whoel fish instead of let it lie at the bottom. Do whatever you want, its your fish bur you cant expect everyone to agree with you.


----------



## oscared15 (Feb 3, 2006)

*SOMETIMES I CRY AT NIGHT AT THE THOUGHT OF ALL THE PRETTY GOLD FISH YOU GUYS HAVE KILLED. WAAAAAAAAA, POOR GOLDFISH. *

what are you talking about









who cares about goldfish









anybody who kills a good fish like a gar or a cichlid on the other hand


----------



## TB2Blazer (Jul 21, 2005)

I think everyone needs to just let it gooooo because this thread is just ridiculous. Why not search around and post replys to people who actually need help on this site instead of wasting time arguing with everyone.


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

Why is this still being debated? the gar is dead. the P did it because he was pissed off that he was in his house. He probably simply was not hungry but wanted to beat the crap out of the gar without making a mess. Preditor fish can be diabolical and evil when they want.

Fish do this in the wild and in the home aquarium. true in the wild the gar would have probably ran like a little girl but thats besides the point. P's are a top level preditors of the worst kind. Plain and simple. That is the reason that everyone of you here has them. 
Not because of how "Beautifull" they are because we all know that P's are ugly mofo's. But there ugly with BIG teeth. If it wernt for those teeth they would be pacus and eat peas and carrots. 
You may not value the life of a gold fish or a shrimp. But its no different. Life feeding on life. Meat is meat and the P's make no distinction. 
Think of it like this. The Gar at least HAD a fighting chance. And like it was pointed out before why did you guys wait till after the fact to chastize the guy. 
Its not like the dude is cuting lips or injecting dye. There was nothing unatural about this event. A fish died. happens all the time. oo! Another Gar just died.









Since when was a p a scavenger? Or is that statement just for sake of this topic to create a point to debate?
Seriously feeding your fish only prepared foods or pellets is like bring home a tiger and feeding it cat food. These animals need to hunt. It is their nature.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

first of all, they do sell feeder rabits at various good reptile stores...second of all, who the f*ck says that piranhas arent predatory? they hunt in packs (at least pygo's do)...that's got to be the most idiotic thing i've heard all day. if they were'nt predators, that gar wouldnt be dead...only after it had died would they have eaten it, THATS what scavengers do...serras are for the most part ambush predators, and pygo's are for the most part hunters/scavengers...there's a huge difference between scavenger and hunter/scavenger though, a hungry pygo will kill a fish and eat it...

as to feeding your piranha a gar, whatever floats your boat...i would've kept him in a better tank, but to each his own. if you wanna take your fish, stick needles in them and toss them in a bowl of acid, who the hell is anyone to tell you you can't. there are no cruelty laws against it. we feed our piranhas live food, and anyone who keeps piranha because they're "pretty" needs their eyes checked for real.


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

For all those who believe pirnahas are perdators (my favotire was "top predator of the worst kind") please go read up some information about them. 
RARELY will pirnahas attack a healthy animal (read when they are starving). At best piranhas are either scavengers/opertunisitc feeders and others can be classified as parasitic feeders. 
Piranhas mainly feed on the dead or dying. Simply because your fish will chase down and eat other fish in a aquarium (not nature) doesnt change the fact what they really are. So again, before you all start throwing out insults, i challenge you to inform yourselves on the issue better.


----------



## faebo_tarzan (Jun 5, 2005)

Theres a difference between 'pretty' and 'beautiful and interesting to watch'.


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

r1dermon said:


> first of all, they do sell feeder rabits at various good reptile stores...second of all, who the f*ck says that piranhas arent predatory? they hunt in packs (at least pygo's do)...that's got to be the most idiotic thing i've heard all day. if they were'nt predators, that gar wouldnt be dead...only after it had died would they have eaten it, THATS what scavengers do...serras are for the most part ambush predators, and pygo's are for the most part hunters/scavengers...there's a huge difference between scavenger and hunter/scavenger though, a hungry pygo will kill a fish and eat it...
> 
> as to feeding your piranha a gar, whatever floats your boat...i would've kept him in a better tank, but to each his own. if you wanna take your fish, stick needles in them and toss them in a bowl of acid, who the hell is anyone to tell you you can't. there are no cruelty laws against it. we feed our piranhas live food, and anyone who keeps piranha because they're "pretty" needs their eyes checked for real.


You are mistaking hunting for scaveging. That gar is dead because the oppertunity arised for an easy meal. Dont think for a minute because your fish does something in a controlled enviroment that this is their natural behavior.

Apparently you havnt heard that the US has animal cruelty laws







. 
I keep piranhas because I enjoy their beauty. (and im not talking just physical)


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

yes, the us does have animal cruelty laws...care to inform me where it says that i can't chop a fish in half and throw it in the freezer alive? or dunk it in a vat of acid? or whip it into the woods at a tree? if there were cruelty laws for fish and inverts, feeders would not be sold, and stuffed lobster would be illegal to eat.

hunters naturally go for the easiest kill, lions, tigers and bears all do the same thing piranhas do, they look for the weak, slow, tired...etc...but i guess lions tigers and bears are all scavengers aye?


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

Ex0dus said:


> You are mistaking hunting for scaveging. That gar is dead because the oppertunity arised for an easy meal. Dont think for a minute because your fish does something in a controlled enviroment that this is their natural behavior.
> 
> Apparently you havnt heard that the US has animal cruelty laws
> 
> ...


Dude your arguing your personal opinion aganst facts. this is really a pointless debate. 
P's kill other animals for food. That alone makes them a preditory fish. If this wern't the case they would not be classified as such. >.<
If creulty is your concearn you really need to learn alot more about fish in their natural habbitat. A fish eating another fish is not creulty. reguardless of what species they are it is simply nature. Most fish are cannibals when you come down to it. 
Don't think for a min that because this happens in an controled enviroment that it dosen't also happen in the wild.


----------



## Hemi (Nov 13, 2005)

does a shark pass up a free meal of dead flesh
does a LION pass up a free meal of dead flesh
oh wait a lion mainly eats dead flesh 
meaning after the lioness kills it for him
lions also hunt weak old food also 
i guess there scavengers also 
a wolf pack roaming through the woods 
finds a deer a hunter shot and couldnt track 
im sure there not gonna pass on by 
more scavengers
i dont think theres a predator out there that passes up dead flesh
aligators eat dead flesh


----------



## colt (Apr 16, 2006)

TheTyeMan said:


> for the same reason you breathe its what you do


That makes no sense bro...you are telling me it is cool to fed a gar to a piranha just so it nips it's fins and dies? At least feed a fish that it can consume
[/quote]

are you actualy reading what I wrote? Piranhas kill things thats what they do its why 90% of us got into the hobby in the first place. Dont sh*t on me because you think one fish is worth more than another
[/quote]

Yes I read what you wrote, the quote is right above. So because piranhas kill other fish it makes it okay to do something like that? Let me ask you a question, if the gar killed the pirahna...then would that make it okay? I don't think so...most piranha keepers would likely be crapping on him alot more than now. Doing such a thing must make fighting two dogs a cool thing to do then after one dog is killed...the one guy is gonna ask "Why did my dog get killed?"

Both fish are predators, if the guy who did it could not tell by either the piranhas or the gars teeth then he really must be a total newbie.

Iam not shitting on you cause I think one fish is worth more than another...you basically said it was an okay thing to do...much like dog fighting...piranhas or other predators are supposed to looked after with care...not like they are some prized fighter.


----------



## MattWineland (Apr 14, 2006)

colt said:


> for the same reason you breathe its what you do


That makes no sense bro...you are telling me it is cool to fed a gar to a piranha just so it nips it's fins and dies? At least feed a fish that it can consume
[/quote]

are you actualy reading what I wrote? Piranhas kill things thats what they do its why 90% of us got into the hobby in the first place. Dont sh*t on me because you think one fish is worth more than another
[/quote]

Yes I read what you wrote, the quote is right above. So because piranhas kill other fish it makes it okay to do something like that? Let me ask you a question, if the gar killed the pirahna...then would that make it okay? I don't think so...most piranha keepers would likely be crapping on him alot more than now. Doing such a thing must make fighting two dogs a cool thing to do then after one dog is killed...the one guy is gonna ask "Why did my dog get killed?"

Both fish are predators, if the guy who did it could not tell by either the piranhas or the gars teeth then he really must be a total newbie.

Iam not shitting on you cause I think one fish is worth more than another...you basically said it was an okay thing to do...much like dog fighting...piranhas or other predators are supposed to looked after with care...not like they are some prized fighter.
[/quote]

It would suck if he killed my P's but people's P's get killed all the time by other P's. and its not like a dog fight at all, mainly, is that legal? nope. is it legal for me to feed my P's? yes it is. We have cruelty laws for animals and this does not fall under them for a reason.


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

Please see THIS thread and pay close attention to what Frank and Jeff have to say about the issue. Then if you feel that you are still right talk to them about it. 
This has nothing to do with my views on live feeding, this has to do with the fact some of you talk out your ass constantly


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

Yes I see a post that was just made and is made up of other opinions. 
I also see that you quoted yourself to re-enforce your own opinion.

and I guess when all you feed your P's is already dead food you effectivly turn it into a scavenger. 
I guess we should all take a trip to SA and let all the pirranha know that they are scavengers and tell them to stop eating perfectly healthy animals that try and cross the rivers.


----------



## x-J-x (Nov 28, 2002)

another thread goes up in flame


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

Blacksunshine420 said:


> Yes I see a post that was just made and is made up of other opinions.
> I also see that you quoted yourself to re-enforce your own opinion.
> 
> and *I guess when all you feed your P's is already dead food you effectivly turn it into a scavenger. *I guess we should all take a trip to SA and let all the pirranha know that they are scavengers and tell them to stop eating perfectly healthy animals that try and cross the rivers.


Your reading comprehension is a joke. Go read what Hastus and GrosseGurke had to say in that thread.


----------



## humpy_3 (Feb 28, 2006)

Ex0dus said:


> Yes I see a post that was just made and is made up of other opinions.
> I also see that you quoted yourself to re-enforce your own opinion.
> 
> and *I guess when all you feed your P's is already dead food you effectivly turn it into a scavenger. *I guess we should all take a trip to SA and let all the pirranha know that they are scavengers and tell them to stop eating perfectly healthy animals that try and cross the rivers.


Your reading comprehension is a joke. Go read what Hastus and GrosseGurke had to say in that thread.








[/quote]

chill man i think he was being sarcastic

i think they can be both i like the term oppourtunistic ( i know i spelled that wrong) i dont really give a crap if they are predators or scavengers all i know is they will eat pretty much anything u put in front of them. if they kill a few fish and eat them cool if they kill a few fish and leave them cool and if i put fillets bloodworms or mice in there and they eat them..... cool really i forgot what the argument was and at this point i dont really care but i bet the next thread that has even the slightest hint of a live feeding of ANY type of fish or mammal or whatever as long as it is alive will end up just like this one and the one before that and the one before that


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

cool


----------



## MattWineland (Apr 14, 2006)

I guess I would like to say sorry to everyone about this? I kinda started it all. All I wanted to know was if anyone knew why my P was doing what he was doing. I found out he didnt eat him because of how tough his skin was. Sorry?


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

pred·a·tor (prĕd'ə-tər, -tôr') pronunciation
n.

1. An organism that lives by preying on other organisms.
2. One that victimizes, plunders, or destroys, especially for one's own gain.

piranha=predator...

scav·en·ger Pronunciation (skvn-jr)
n.
1. One that scavenges, as a person who searches through refuse for food.
2. An animal, such as a bird or insect, that feeds on dead or decaying matter.

for a piranha to be a scavenger, it would have to follow the fish around until it died, then it would eat it only after it was dead...this is obviously not the case...piranha=predator...pygo/serra both, predator.


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

I'm just saying that this type of activity is not unnatural for this fish. Its what they do. whatever you want to call it be it scavenger,preditor, opertunistic feeder. Whatever. This is what they do. If not he wouldnt have done it. 
So to act as if this is someway strange for a pirranha and they only act this way in confinement is just silly logic. 
Part of their beauty is what they are capible of and that is to be ferrocious feeders. Their temperment is also part of that beauty. I doubt that could be argued on this site. 
Well this is what they do. they kill. They shread. They destroy. It is sad they didn't eat the gar. But hey whatever lets not get all choked up over it ehh?

My reading comprehension is fine, thank you.


----------

